# Can’t seem to look up this one!  Help?



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Apr 2, 2021)

I have looked and looked for this bottle, even bought that worthpoint membership but NO luck. All I get is it’s rare? They had 2 similar bottles but not heart remedy... wholesale, theirs sad, and they were square. I think there was a clear one, similar, on eBay but can’t find this one. Anyone have a clue what I should do to research this? Thanks much! Kat. >^..^/uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210402/e441c0f629503806d7022e32a74699cf.jpg[/IMG]

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steviep (Apr 2, 2021)

By the way, I love the color. Kinda like a root beer, amber color. It's listed in "The Bottle Book". pg 207.  What exactly are you looking for? Value, ID, both?


----------



## steviep (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## steviep (Apr 8, 2021)

Meant to attach a list from The Bottle Book, page 207


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Apr 11, 2021)

steviep said:


> By the way, I love the color. Kinda like a root beer, amber color. It's listed in "The Bottle Book". pg 207. What exactly are you looking for? Value, ID, both?



All of that. Just general knowledge... I love learning all that I can about all of my bottles... so interesting, earlier, researching these 2.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogo (Apr 30, 2021)

Consider joining the Federation off Historic Bottle Collectors. The magazine is great and there is an on-line museum.  It is a good resource.


----------



## Saramayle123! (May 20, 2021)

Hello everyone! I made a pretty cool find yesterday but not sure the worth or if it has any? If anyone can help me out that would be wonderful! Here's a picture.  I hope it can generate some leads for me in regards to how much it worth?


----------



## Saramayle123! (May 20, 2021)

Saramayle123! said:


> Hello everyone! I made a pretty cool find yesterday but not sure the worth or if it has any? If anyone can help me out that would be wonderful! Here's a picture.  I hope it can generate some leads for me in regards to how much it worth?


Its bokenbon the top but it clearly says coca- cola  on the bottom on one side and Pittsburg,  PA one the other side (on the bottom) . Any one know anything about the year or how much its worth? Heck any information about it would be great! I'm still a rookie at this and made the mistake of selling a few of the other ones I found for way under the value!


----------



## 102viadeluna (May 30, 2021)

Here's a little info on your bottle.






						San Francisco Call 1 September 1890 — California Digital Newspaper Collection
					

California Digital Newspaper Collection




					cdnc.ucr.edu


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 12, 2021)

Saramayle123! said:


> Its bokenbon the top but it clearly says coca- cola  on the bottom on one side and Pittsburg,  PA one the other side (on the bottom) . Any one know anything about the year or how much its worth? Heck any information about it would be great! I'm still a rookie at this and made the mistake of selling a few of the other ones I found for way under the value!


That was a common amber straight sided coke. Fortunately you won't have to worry about under pricing. Broken it is not worth anything. A crafty person could make a drinking glass. I have seen many doing just that.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Toma777 (Jun 15, 2021)

102viadeluna said:


> Here's a little info on your bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes old court documents can also give you some information, if you're lucky enough to find them online.

I found a court case concerning a relative's "remedy" business down in Texas, and his business was in Blair, Nebraska, which shows how far he sold his patent medicines. I just bough a 1912 real picture postcard showing one of his salesmen with his horse and buggy. The salesman is probably my 4th great-uncle Sam.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 15, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> Sometimes old court documents can also give you some information, if you're lucky enough to find them online.
> 
> I found a court case concerning a relative's "remedy" business down in Texas, and his business was in Blair, Nebraska, which shows how far he sold his patent medicines. I just bough a 1912 real picture postcard showing one of his salesmen with his horse and buggy. The salesman is probably my 4th great-uncle Sam.
> 
> View attachment 226458


Poultry powder! What a great postcard.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Toma777 (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm embarrassed to say how much I paid for it, but it's the last thing I could find online concerning my relative's business, and I've been looking at that postcard for two years now, and the price never budged an inch.  

When I get everything together I'm going to do a thread about his patent medicine business. I just bought another Victorian Trading Card advertising his remedies. I have about 4 trading cards, about 5 of his bottles, 1 tin, 1 cookbook, and 1 remedy booklet telling how to use the remedies.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jun 15, 2021)

Getting back to the Flints Remedy - that is one gorgeous bottle.  I know nothing about it, but it's very appealing even if not rare.  If rare - when, that a whole 'nother bonus!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> I'm embarrassed to say how much I paid for it, but it's the last thing I could find online concerning my relative's business, and I've been looking at that postcard for two years now, and the price never budged an inch.
> 
> When I get everything together I'm going to do a thread about his patent medicine business. I just bought another Victorian Trading Card advertising his remedies. I have about 4 trading cards, about 5 of his bottles, 1 tin, 1 cookbook, and 1 remedy booklet telling how to use the remedies.


Very cool family history.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Saramayle123! (Jun 21, 2021)

102viadeluna said:


> Here's a little info on your bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks a bunch!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 20, 2021)

Western bottles, *especially San Francisco bottles*, are extremely desirable. I'd say that bottle *dates to around 1880*. *Value*; around *$40-$50* I'd say. Wish I had it. Great bottle !


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Nov 5, 2021)

bottlecrazy said:


> Getting back to the Flints Remedy - that is one gorgeous bottle. I know nothing about it, but it's very appealing even if not rare. If rare - when, that a whole 'nother bonus!



No- it is rare. I sold it for $350 but after 4 months of trying to research it, the more I tried to find it, the more rare I realized it is! Im convinced there’s about 3-4 on earth, counting this one! eBay had sold a tore back one, for $350. It was all chipped and not shiny- issues. That’s 1…. Then there’s one on Pinterest. There is a guy who messaged me to say “you are not kidding about this being rare! I had 1 for 20 years, I finally sold it and wish I didn’t-“. (I now feel that- loved this one! But bought the box of them to sell.) the guy said he was surprised to find mine as he had looked for 20 years! The other jj mack bottles are not as rare, out this way, near frisco. Here’s what it looked like the first time I laid eyes on it: 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Nov 5, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Western bottles, *especially San Francisco bottles*, are extremely desirable. I'd say that bottle *dates to around 1880*. *Value*; around *$40-$50* I'd say. Wish I had it. Great bottle !



It went for $350. I wish I had it too! I have a lot of great bottles but slept with that on my nightstand, next to me. It’s a special bottle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

